# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  pulling out worms from legs

## shortskirt

Im a female in my early twenties and had a very vivid dream last night. I was in the backseat of a car, possibly a taxi I can't remember and someone else I knew was with me, again I cant remember who exactly. This quite large tail thingy about an inch wide began poking out of my thigh, after about 10 secs it had gotten quite longer, so I decided to pull it out. It resembled a worm but had no head, only two 'tails'. A few seconds after I pulled that one out another tail appeared in the same spot. I was extremely scared at the sight of these things in my leg, didnt know what they were or whu they were in my leg. As it got longer again, i pulled it out. Everytime I pulled one out, they seemed to be poking through the leg faster and also getting longer as well. It came to point where as I was pulling one out every 2 seconds. Then it began on my left leg, so I was juggling between pulling out these worms from legs. At this stage, i woke up. Whats the meaning behind this dream does anyone know?

----------


## roswell

If it was my dream I'd think about the images of being "taken for a ride" and "pulling my leg" and think that someone was deceiving me.

----------


## yuppie11975

I don't really buy the whole "meaning to dream" thing, I agree that they can be related to how you feel, and things that are worrying you. Not everything has a meaning in my opinion, I mean what about when you end up flying around on a dragon? Just random stuff!  :smiley:

----------


## Darkmatters

So - you don't buy it but you do?   :Cheeky: 

Of course - not every dream is telling us something important. But I don't think anybody denies that dreams are made up of day residue and stuff that's been on our mind - especially if that stuff is powerful and emotional. Generally people know when a dream is dealing with something important as opposed to the normal run of the mill dreams. If you notice - people don't post dreams in here every day - just when it seems to relate to some emotional event.

----------


## yuppie11975

That's pretty much what I said, I do believe our dreams reflect on day to day maters and relate to our lifes, just not ALL of them..

----------


## Darkmatters

Oh ok. I took your first sentence seemed to mean you didn't think dreams had meaning period. 

I don't think anybody ever suggested that every dream in some way relates to something deep and meaningful in your life - that isn't the way the mind works. Hell, people's regular waking thoughts aren't all deep and meaningful! Dreams just seem to be made up of stuff floating around in your head, and at those times when you're under some great duress that will take over and show itself in your dreams.

----------


## yuppie11975

Exactly my views!  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

I agree that dreams rarely have textbook meanings. Some common ones do, like dreaming you are losing your teeth often means worry about appearance. 

In this case, I'd mark it down as just an awful nightmare. Or if you want to find a meaning, here is one; its probably just you being squeamish about parasites, which are nasty.

Your dream actually directly resembles that of the guinea worm or "Dracunculiasis". These worms are consumed in water in really deprived places where there is no water treatment, and can damage the internals of people. They eat through the body then appear on the feet or legs commonly, and can be pulled out as long white thin worms. Very horrible (Google if you dare).

I regularly dream that I have big splinters in my feet. Usually they are spikes from plants, but sometimes can be chunks of wood. I'll be walking, feel something, then look down to see a little splint and I'll pull it out and it'll turn out to be a few centimeters long. And make no mistake, this actually hurts me in the dream. Its very uncomfortable. I might need to use it as a dream sign because I'm seriously sick of it haha.

----------

